# Mo...



## Bifurcator (Sep 20, 2008)

.


























​




.


----------



## matt-l (Sep 20, 2008)

umm...what is it ?


----------



## manaheim (Sep 20, 2008)

Funky colors and textures, but no idea what it is.


----------



## DeadEye (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice abstract Bif.  Is it leather in some unusual tanning stage?


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 20, 2008)

It's a 1:1 of a coffee cup I forgot to bring downstairs. The coffee, milk, and sugar solidified into a nice growth medium like agar, and several microbes found a nice home to start a few colorful cultures.

I have an awesome Nikon fluorescent microscope to go 1000x but setup and prep is a pain in the butt.  Maybe in the future we'll check some out through it.


----------



## Yemme (Sep 20, 2008)

It looks like a helicopter view of an African landscape.  It's cool though!


----------



## doenoe (Sep 21, 2008)

im glad i read that after i finished my coffee.
But it looks pretty cool, dont think anyone would have thought "coffee" when looking at that pic. Very nice abstract


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 21, 2008)

I immediately completed the title "word" "mo..." by the missing "...uld". It is obvious.
Though had I found this in my kitchen, I wouldn't have had the presence of mind to get out the camera and take such neat, detailed, colourful photo of it. Ugh. I guess not. It would have been tossed into the bin within seconds of my finding it... (Such "growths" are mostly to be expected in my son's room, though ... not in my kitchen).


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 22, 2008)

Yemme said:


> It looks like a helicopter view of an African landscape.  It's cool though!



That's kinda what I thought too. Like a micro landscape. Thus the forum choice.  
And thanks for the nice words!




doenoe said:


> im glad i read that after i finished my coffee.
> But it looks pretty cool, dont think anyone would have thought "coffee" when looking at that pic. Very nice abstract



Thanks man! Coming from you that's a real treat! :thumbup:




LaFoto said:


> I immediately completed the title "word" "mo..." by the missing "...uld". It is obvious.
> Though had I found this in my kitchen, I wouldn't have had the presence of mind to get out the camera and take such neat, detailed, colourful photo of it. Ugh. I guess not. It would have been tossed into the bin within seconds of my finding it... (Such "growths" are mostly to be expected in my son's room, though ... not in my kitchen).



Hehehe, I can place the blame for this one squarely on my GF's shoulders.   Or maybe not as she has a pulled hamstring and I'm supposed to be taking care of her.   Ooops..  Guess it's my bad after all. 

And yup! Mould or Mold is the title word! Good eye!

Thanks for the compliments too! 

Much appreciated all!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's how much it's changed in the past 40 hours or whatever it's been.  The color of the blue stuff changed to more of green too. I lit it so that the glass was additionally illuminated partially from the bottom so the yellow/red of the coffee+milk+sugar medium is also affecting the colors.   I used the same color balancing but I used a diffuser on the flash which changed the shading a bit. I placed a white box around the image area I cropped to for the initial post. I included the old one in the same post too so you can see the differences better.














​




.
- Enjoy


----------



## Battou (Sep 23, 2008)

doenoe said:


> im glad i read that after i finished my coffee.
> But it looks pretty cool, dont think anyone would have thought "coffee" when looking at that pic. Very nice abstract



Oddly enough...I did....I've been there and had that a couple too many times, never thought to photograph it tho, that is pretty cool.


----------



## manaheim (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyone run!  Bi is growing alien cultures in his basement!  He's developing the new superhuman race that will eat all of our brains!  RUN!  RUN I TELL YOU!


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 24, 2008)

What? You think I work for the US government or something?


----------



## Alex_B (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a freaky thread! I can see trees, swamp, and all that, just the colours tell me it is something different 

So did you taste it??


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 26, 2008)

Hehehe me too... that's kinda why I put it in the landscapes area. 

And yes I tasted it. Of course while it was still fresh and before the mold started to grow tho.


----------



## pez (Oct 2, 2008)

Wow, life on Mars! Nice.


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks pez!

Imagine how awesome that would look if we were the size of a spore! :thumbup:


----------



## Cappahayden (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautifully done! ...for mold....we don't need to see anything from your bathroom however. ale:


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 7, 2008)

OK... no bathroom shots!  :lmao:

Thanks for the compliment! Much appreciated!


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Oct 7, 2008)

that's nasty but cool


----------



## Bifurcator (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks you!!

It was fairly solid tho with no smell at all so not all that nasty. At least to me anyway...


----------

